# Are you happy with news sources about Spain



## JeanP

Hi all,

I frequent a number of websites regarding happenings in Spain, some Spanish sites (have to learn) and English sites.

Which sites would you recommend visiting to get up to date news (daily) about Spain?


----------



## Alcalaina

JeanP said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I frequent a number of websites regarding happenings in Spain, some Spanish sites (have to learn) and English sites.
> 
> Which sites would you recommend visiting to get up to date news (daily) about Spain?


Well, El Pais is the best IMO but if you are still learning Spanish it can take hours to read! Good practice though.

Here are some English ones:
Spanish News in English
Typically Spanish - Latest News Headlines from Spain
The News | Spanish Vida
Spanish News - Latest news in English

qorreo.com is an excellent website offering occasional articles, rather than daily news. It is edited by the former English correspondent of El Pais.


----------



## Beachcomber

If you are happy with a heavy left wing bias to the news you can read El País in English:

http://www.elpais.com/misc/herald/herald.pdf

Otherwise if you have the time to read the news in Spanish:

Interstitial - elmundo.es


----------



## aykalam

Hola desde El Cairo!

I use Reuters Spain for news in Spanish 

Ultimas Noticias | es.reuters.com


----------



## Guest

I stick to the local news for where I live (elcorreo.com |Vizcaya| diario con las últimas noticias, fotos y vídeos de Vizcaya) and where I work (El Diario Montañés: El diario de Cantabria y Santander).


----------



## Alcalaina

Beachcomber said:


> If you are happy with a *heavy left wing bias* to the news you can read El País in English:
> 
> http://www.elpais.com/misc/herald/herald.pdf
> 
> Otherwise if you have the time to read the news in Spanish:
> 
> Interstitial - elmundo.es


Oh what rubbish !!!! 

I could say that El Mundo is an ultra right wing rag, a bit like the Telegraph, but I am far too polite.


----------



## Beachcomber

Spoken like a true socialist. The radio network, Cadena SER is owned by the same group, Grupo Prisa, and is equally left wing in its politics.


----------



## Alcalaina

Beachcomber said:


> Spoken like a true socialist. The radio network, Cadena SER is owned by the same group, Grupo Prisa, and is equally left wing in its politics.


Well, it might be slightly left of centre but that's hardly a "heavy left wing bias", is it! It is roughly the equivalent of the Independent in the UK. It certainly doesn't hold back on its criticism of the PSOE or ZP.

If you want to read genuinely left-wing news try El Hiedra, the publication of the revolutionary socialist group En Lucha.


----------



## mrypg9

People who read the Daily Mail often think the Bible is a socialist rag.


----------



## Beachcomber

Alcalaina said:


> If you want to read genuinely left-wing news try El Hiedra, the publication of the revolutionary socialist group En Lucha.


I don't particularly want to. I usually read La Vanguardia and ABC as well as El Mundo. At least, when I have the time. However, I do think the English language version of El País is good for people who want to read a proper Spanish newspaper but don't understand the language sufficiently well.


----------



## Alcalaina

Beachcomber said:


> , I do think the English language version of El País is good for people who want to read a proper Spanish newspaper but don't understand the language sufficiently well.


Absolutely, and thanks for pointing it out - I wasn't aware of it before.


----------



## mrypg9

I enjoy reading The Telegraph. 
It expresses a right-of-centre view in a reasonable, non-eyeball-swivelling manner.
Wouldn't pay for it, though, neither would I pay for The Guardian any more.
It seems as if you have to be under forty-five, Oxbridge educated, living in Islington, drinking at the Met Bar and dining at The Ivy to be qualified to read it these days.
Didn't used to be like that. I read it every day -yes, every day -for over forty years. Started when I was still at school, in the Fifth, before I went to University.
Sic transit gloria mundi
Or as Terry Wogan once memorably said on the death of the Hollywood legend: 
'Sic transit Gloria Swanson'.


----------



## Alcalaina

mrypg9 said:


> I enjoy reading The Telegraph.
> It expresses a right-of-centre view in a reasonable, non-eyeball-swivelling manner.
> Wouldn't pay for it, though, neither would I pay for The Guardian any more.
> It seems as if you have to be under forty-five, Oxbridge educated, living in Islington, drinking at the Met Bar and dining at The Ivy to be qualified to read it these days.
> Didn't used to be like that. I read it every day -yes, every day -for over forty years. Started when I was still at school, in the Fifth, before I went to University.
> Sic transit gloria mundi
> Or as Terry Wogan once memorably said on the death of the Hollywood legend:
> 'Sic transit Gloria Swanson'.


Yes, the Guardian is annoyingly up itself these days. Who was it said something about "Guardian readers wrestling with their own consciences - and winning"? Allthis self-righteous save the planet stuff on one page, and recommending you to jet off to the Maldives on the next ...


----------



## Beachcomber

There was no internet or English daily press when I first came to Spain so when the Weekly Telegraph came on the scene after a few years I became an eager subscriber. The problem was that the news was already a week old and even the best efforts of Correos meant that I received it at least two weeks after it had been sent. I did (and still do) enjoy the cryptic crossword though.


----------



## mrypg9

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, the Guardian is annoyingly up itself these days. Who was it said something about "Guardian readers wrestling with their own consciences - and winning"? Allthis self-righteous save the planet stuff on one page, and recommending you to jet off to the Maldives on the next ...


Just as I feel disenfranchised politically at this time, so I feel 'cheated' of a good daily newspaper.
I get The Economist sent every week but after a year of it arriving on the Monday after the Friday of issue it began arriving on Wednesdays, Thursdays or not at all. 
Apparently they changed the Spanish distributor. It's not been too bad the past couple of weeks - I complained vociferously and persistently.
Apart from that, I read The Independent online and also......The Daily Mail, although OH says it is having a_* very *_bad influence on me.
Although grown-up, I do still enjoy the comics....


----------



## 90199

I get my news from the local internet rag, (no local newspaper here) and then from the noticias on the T.V. at night.

I also watch the B.B.C. world service but it is sooooooooooooooo boring, I often fall asleep.


----------



## Alcalaina

Beachcomber said:


> Spoken like a true socialist.


Thank you! But my OH says I am a mere reformist.


----------



## Beachcomber

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, the Guardian is annoyingly up itself these days. ...


Come on, give it the credit for at least being able to spell its own name correctly over the past few years!


----------



## Alcalaina

Beachcomber said:


> Come on, give it the credit for at least being able to spell its own name correctly over the past few years!


But I quite liked the typos! I remember when someone was sentenced to 10 years in goal ...


----------



## Alcalaina

Hepa said:


> I also watch the B.B.C. world service but it is sooooooooooooooo boring, I often fall asleep.


 Are you sitting there watching the radio? No wonder!

Or do you mean that awful 24 hour thing where they repeat the same news over and over, and then show you the "world weather forecast" - possibly the most pointless use of licence payers' money ever?


----------



## VFR

mrypg9 said:


> People who read the Daily Mail often think the Bible is a socialist rag.


:clap2: very good.


----------



## JeanP

Thanks for all the site. A few of them I never knew existed but bookmarked them now.
What about sites thats deal with expats in Spain?


----------



## UKMarbella2009

*Financial News Spain*

If you're looking for news that's a bit more related to finance and the economy in Spain, here is one :

Spain Financial, Economy and Property News | Financial Advisor Business Directory - News, Information, and Guides on Finance Matters in Spain

There's also another one that does economic analysis on Spain, I can't remember it off the top of my head, I will have a look for it


----------



## mrypg9

UKMarbella2009 said:


> If you're looking for news that's a bit more related to finance and the economy in Spain, here is one :
> 
> Spain Financial, Economy and Property News | Financial Advisor Business Directory - News, Information, and Guides on Finance Matters in Spain
> 
> There's also another one that does economic analysis on Spain, I can't remember it off the top of my head, I will have a look for it


I'd certainly be interested in that....


----------



## UKMarbella2009

*Economic Analysis*



mrypg9 said:


> I'd certainly be interested in that....


Found the conomic analysis of Spain website - They do more than just Spain

Spain Economy Watch

There's some quite good detailed analysis on there


----------



## chrisnation

Alcalaina said:


> Are you sitting there watching the radio? No wonder!
> 
> Or do you mean that awful 24 hour thing where they repeat the same news over and over, and then show you the "world weather forecast" - possibly the most pointless use of licence payers' money ever?


Someone has omitted to run their stuff through the facts-checking dept. _BBC World _is not funded by the licence fee. Maybe that's why they have to keep recycling everything ad naus.

This might sound a bit odd, but I recommend giving up all newspapers, TV & radio news and simply very discriminatingly cherry-pick articles that really interest you and are relevant to you from any on-line news source that you fancy. I have done this and feel a lot better for it. 

I took The Independent & The IoS from the first editions. My faith in its integrity took a severe hit when it emerged that a photo purporting to show Muscovites queueing for food turned out to be Muscovites queueing to enter a church. The church had been cropped out of the shot but they were rumbled by a Brit who walked past this queue every morning on the way to work. The editor's apology was suitably grovelling.

After watching it deteriorate for years I finally gave it up when I read the political pontificator Andrew Grice state, "_At a secret meeting of the Cabinet this afternoon Tony blair will tell his colleagues _...." So either Grice was making it up [aka wild speculation] or was leaking on behalf of some spinner who had been instructed to make sure some poodle let everybody know about this 'secret meeting' stuff.

Most commentary is speculation or tub-thumping. Most 'features' are either PR puffs or a rehash of other institutions' publications. And most news is not news but the reporting of events which have no meaning to any but those directly involved. "Woman and 3 children killed in house fire in Huddersfield" for example. A sad event but not _news_.

Most of the content of the news media is a constant drip of anxiety-inducing factoids over which the vast majority of people have no control or influence, from the state of the world economy to buses falling off mountains in Bolivia.

I gave up swallowing this stuff whole because its insidious effect was clearly detrimental to my peace of mind. I have benefitted from abstaining.


----------



## nigele2

chrisnation said:


> ................... I have benefitted from abstaining.


Chris very interesting. 

I can see that with the internet you can be very selective and drill down on what interests you. You can ignore what doesn't interest you.

However I remember as a teenager having access to the Daily Express. To fill a couple of hours you had to read it all (including fires in Huddesfield and the Gambols ). And the BBC 6 o'clock News was a religion in my family. (It continued to be so with me when Anna Ford came along but I guess that wasn't driven by a thirst for news ). Old habits die hard.

It would be very interesting to do an experiment to take controlled groups of people and feed one group happy news, one group bad news, one group all the news. And after several years see what difference it made. Any volunteers


----------



## mrypg9

chrisnation said:


> Someone has omitted to run their stuff through the facts-checking dept. _BBC World _is not funded by the licence fee. Maybe that's why they have to keep recycling everything ad naus.
> 
> This might sound a bit odd, but I recommend giving up all newspapers, TV & radio news and simply very discriminatingly cherry-pick articles that really interest you and are relevant to you from any on-line news source that you fancy. I have done this and feel a lot better for it.
> 
> I took The Independent & The IoS from the first editions. My faith in its integrity took a severe hit when it emerged that a photo purporting to show Muscovites queueing for food turned out to be Muscovites queueing to enter a church. The church had been cropped out of the shot but they were rumbled by a Brit who walked past this queue every morning on the way to work. The editor's apology was suitably grovelling.
> 
> After watching it deteriorate for years I finally gave it up when I read the political pontificator Andrew Grice state, "_At a secret meeting of the Cabinet this afternoon Tony blair will tell his colleagues _...." So either Grice was making it up [aka wild speculation] or was leaking on behalf of some spinner who had been instructed to make sure some poodle let everybody know about this 'secret meeting' stuff.
> 
> Most commentary is speculation or tub-thumping. Most 'features' are either PR puffs or a rehash of other institutions' publications. And most news is not news but the reporting of events which have no meaning to any but those directly involved. "Woman and 3 children killed in house fire in Huddersfield" for example. A sad event but not _news_.
> 
> Most of the content of the news media is a constant drip of anxiety-inducing factoids over which the vast majority of people have no control or influence, from the state of the world economy to buses falling off mountains in Bolivia.
> 
> I gave up swallowing this stuff whole because its insidious effect was clearly detrimental to my peace of mind. I have benefitted from abstaining.


I thought a lot about your post and I've come to the conclusion that everything you say is quite true.
But I must be a news junkie as I can't imagine giving up my daily fix......


----------



## chrisnation

*You know it makes sense*



mrypg9 said:


> I thought a lot about your post and I've come to the conclusion that everything you say is quite true.
> But I must be a news junkie as I can't imagine giving up my daily fix......


I'm pretty chuffed that you do agree because most people I put this idea to just think I'm barking. 

"How do you keep informed, in touch with ....?" Yeah? With what? 

Whatever George Osborn hands down today in The House of Commons, there's nothing in it for anyone who does not actually end up getting their P45 and nothing anyone can do about it, even the unfortunates getting same. But it's a sure-fire recipe for yet another hit of angst for everyone who takes in the newsprint and TV wiseacreing that will result. 

I used to be a news junkie, too. I recall following every word of the Wilson Gov't 'the Pound in your pocket' devaluation and the Westland Helicopters/Heseltine resignation saga. Trivial pursuit for grown-ups...

Last time I read a piece in El Pais online, it was the report on a Grand Prix. Stuff like this gives my Spanish comprehension a run and is something I am actually interested in.

But, take the Chilean miners' thing. From the headlines and sub-heads on the BBCi news pages I could see the saga unfold. Even without reading the reports themselves I found myself anxious [and I do mean that literally] that it would end well. Now we are being prodded to start twitching over Hurricane Megi.

I like to think that my position on news media and its output is akin to that famous Times headline back-along - "Fog in Channel. Continent Isolated" Yes, old Blighty could get along perfectly well without Johnnie Foreigner ... 

To mrypg9 and all, try it. Like my old dad said when he eventually persuaded me to start saving £10 pw in a pension scheme - "You won't miss it, my boy"


----------

